# Eddie hopes for a meet-up



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Eddie is heading out tomorrow to go camping in Oakly and Caue's neighborhood for the next two weeks. 
He hopes that when he is at Gleason Cove Park in Perry on Sunday the 14th at noon some of the other Maine dogs may be able to come and join him for a romp and swim. 
Eddie still has Oak and Caue's phone number from the transport - may he use it to see if they're around? (if I can find a spot my cell works in)

PS - Thanks for the 1st b'day wishes - bad mom - haven't posted a b'day pic yet :doh:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I am 90% sure the kids and I will be there, Glenn will likely tag along too!! 
Now we need to convince Ike to stay away!!


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Oak and Caue will be there!!

ha ha - we are laughing at the probablility of tent camping for two weeks as one storm after another moves it's way up the east coast...:doh:
Nothing like two humans and a wet dog stuck in a tent - we will have to teach Eddie scabble....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Can't wait for all the dogs to meet and greet. Should be a great time for all.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We expect lots of pictures from the mini meetup. It sounds like a lot of fun. You dont have to worry about Ike to soon so have a good time.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sounds like a lot of fun, make sure you take Lot's of pictures of you're little meeting.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I wish I was in Maine with you guys... :sadwavey: Have fun and we want pics!!!


----------

